# [Video] How to Mod a Type A-V



## amostay2004 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry it took quite long to get this uploaded. Initially wanted to add some solves into the vid but I've been busy cos I just moved to London! =D 

So I'll just upload what I have recorded bout a week ago. Didn't put enough effort into the vid but I hope it serves its purpose.

FYI the cube's awesome..if only I can get used to white cubes =/


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, bro. I've been looking for one of these.


----------



## michaellahti (Feb 22, 2010)

I really don't see how this would make much of a difference. You shouldn't even need to corner cut that far.


----------



## Vifs (Feb 22, 2010)

Thinking about getting the A-V, If I do might try out this mod


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 22, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> I really don't see how this would make much of a difference. You shouldn't even need to corner cut that far.



A non-modded AV locks up too without this mod from what I hear.

The corner cutting part, though, I think is useless also. Who the heck would misalign a layer by past one edge?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well it just generally becomes way better after the mod. You won't know unless you try it yourself.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice tutorial. This is what I did to mine and I agree it makes it way better.


----------



## teller (Feb 23, 2010)

All I can tell you is that the Haiyan Memory is fantastic, so the mod seems to work.


----------



## Carson (Feb 23, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see how this would make much of a difference. You shouldn't even need to corner cut that far.
> ...



*sigh*
*raises hand*


----------



## Streakist (Feb 24, 2010)

Jesus Christ! Cut away from your fingers, not toward them!:fp


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 24, 2010)

Streakist said:


> Jesus Christ! Cut away from your fingers, not toward them!:fp



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't get which 3 edges you do on the corner piece to cut? Like theres so many corners but which ones are the ones that we "polish"


----------



## Stefan (Feb 27, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> I don't get which 3 edges you do on the corner piece to cut? Like theres so many corners but which ones are the ones that we "polish"



I respectfully recommend you actually watch the damn video.

But since you're apparently incapable to watch or understand it or think for yourself... (and because I think a video is a waste of time for this)...


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 27, 2010)

Ahh thank you, that's what I've been doing.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 27, 2010)

Streakist said:


> Jesus Christ! Cut away from your fingers, not toward them!:fp



That's either very difficult, or I'm very stupid (probably the latter). But knives don't hurt THAT much.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 27, 2010)

With a bit of logical thinking one should know which sides to sand


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> With a bit of logical thinking one should know which sides to sand



Ya. Clearly the outer edges that have absolutely no contact with any other piece. Because that way you reduce friction with the fingers. Yea that makes sense.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Clearly the outer edges that have absolutely no contact with any other piece. *Because that way you reduce friction with the fingers.*



No it's because that way your fingers can _"cut corners"_ better. You seriously didn't know that?


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Streakist said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ! Cut away from your fingers, not toward them!:fp
> ...



LIES!!


----------



## mazei (Feb 28, 2010)

Samania said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Streakist said:
> ...



The accusation that it was a lie is a lie!


----------

